# **Spoiler anyone know anything about this??



## Ashariel (May 27, 2018)

https://twitter.com/pokemori_jp/status/1000572341850705921

Is it a garden event or a crafting event or what?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 27, 2018)

Well if you translate it, one of the hashtags says this:

_"Honey mouth hole"_

And there are flowers that looks like a honeycomb, so its definitely a flower event. And the person who could be hosting this event might be Nat.


----------



## Bcat (May 27, 2018)

there's flowers at the bottom so maybe it's a gardening event

- - - Post Merge - - -

(please no more fortune cookies, please no more fortune cookies)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 27, 2018)

What it's saying is "Hmm? Looks like there's something unfamiliar. Aren't they watching movie under the tree?"


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 27, 2018)

Apparently, my rate limit doesn't want me to get spoiled and twitter won't load, and I don't have the patience to wait xD


----------



## Valzed (May 27, 2018)

While I'm curious to know what the event will be I'm more fascinated that we seem to be inside Coco's head and seeing the world through her eyes.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 27, 2018)

Valzed said:


> While I'm curious to know what the event will be I'm more fascinated that we seem to be inside Coco's head and seeing the world through her eyes.


That's Lloid, not Coco.


----------



## Valzed (May 27, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> That's Lloid, not Coco.



I really thought it was Coco since Lloid wouldn't be able to see the campground from the front since he's in the Garden. Plus Coco looks like a gyroid so that didn't help.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (May 27, 2018)

The American Twitter finally posted something about it  https://mobile.twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/1000802579796852736

I don’t suppose Digby will be hosting this event?


----------



## AccfSally (May 27, 2018)

Ugh, another flower event 

I'm starting to miss the events where we craft the items..


----------



## ESkill (May 28, 2018)

I'm excited for a flower event honestly. Been kind of boring lately.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (May 28, 2018)

Looks to me like Digby's event. Wouldn't it be funny if Lottie could be found in the bushes and she would give you something to not tell him that she was there. I would suspect that we are catching bees or something due to the honeycomb look of the shelf and flowers. 

Is it just me or does this gyroid peep glass thing looks darker that ones before?


----------



## Chicha (May 28, 2018)

I think it's definitely going to be a flower event.

The honey flowers look adorable but if it really is a flower event, welp. I'm gonna be super busy this week to play more. x_x

I hope the furniture is worth it, though!


----------

